# New QWERTY to heise autohotkey script + 3x3 solve reconstruction in 1:33.42!



## Tao Yu (Mar 22, 2016)

I started on this before I realized that Andy Klise and Lucas Garron had done it before, but I figured I could add a few extra features. I hope some of you will find this useful.

This script allows you to type algorithms using your keyboard with the same controls as Ryan Heise's simulator, Hi-games.net, qcube and jflysim. You can use this anywhere, on speedsolving.com, youtube, alg.cubing.net - anywhere with a text box. (See below for links to learn heise controls)

Only works on windows.

*Features*


*Move cancellation for half turns:* 
R' R' is cancelled into R2'. (R2 R is not cancelled into R3 or R' though, and R R' is not cancelled).


*All 3x3 moves are supported:*
RUFBLDrufbldMESxyzR'U'F'B'L'D'r'u'f'b'l'd'M'E'S'x'y'z' can all be typed. *Type lowercase moves using the shift key.*


*Convienent slice moves:*
Slice moves are entered as follows. (You can still type commas, periods and apostrophes. Just press down the shift key down first.)

MM'EE'SS''[z.,x


*Shortcuts for commutators and conjugates:* 
Ctrl+m inputs "[,]" and Ctrl+j inputs "[:]"
The keyboard shortcut ctrl + space can be used to move on to the next part of the commutator without messing up the spacing. See a demonstration here: http://gfycat.com/GentleSlushyAtlanticblackgoby


*Some other shortcuts: *
ctrl + 9 = "()", ctrl + [ = "[]". These only work when you're in the algorithm typing mode.


*Plays nicely with big cube notation.*
Just type the number before the move e.g. 3R, 4r2, 3-4r'


*Faster*
This script handles move cancellation in a different way to Andy Klise's script, which is faster.

*How To Use:*

To use the script, download the exe file (there's one version with spaces and one without) from this download link and click on it to start it running in the background. Then, when you want to type algorithms, type either *\ijkjiffk* or *\ijkjijjk* and it will start converting your keypresses into algorithm moves. If you're familiar with heise type controls, you'll notice that ijkjiffk and ijkjijjk are what you have to type to do a sune on a simulator. (I wanted to choose a shortcut that would definitely not conflict with anything else).

To get out of the algorithm typing mode, press escape. It will then continue to run in the background.

I have included the AHK files in the link above as well, so you can use them to change things around if you want to. You could also download them to run the script if you're not comfortable with downloading random exe files... You have to download autohotkey from its website before you can run the ahk files.

There is a possibility that this script might trigger your antivirus. This is something that tends to happen with some autohotkey scripts, and I can assure you, this is not a virus. Again, if you want, you can just run the ahk files instead because you can look at the code and verify that it's not a virus.






This is a video I made to show the script in action and demonstrate its usefulness. It's a solve from my first sub 10 average of 12.



Spoiler



8.96 L2 F U2 F' L2 F U2 B2 R2 F' U2 R B2 F D U R2 F' D B2

y D' R2 B' R'
R' U2' R L' U L
y U' R U R' U2 L' U' L
y R U' R'
y' U R U2' R' U' R U R'
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
y' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U'

55s, 60e

Not a perfect reconstruction as I didn't execute the cross exactly like that, but I'm just trying to show the script in action. When I use this script for reconstructions, it would usually be from memory right getting a good solve, rather than from a video, so accuracy would matter less.
alg.cubing.net


*How To Learn Heise Controls*

First of all, read Heise's description of the controls: go to this link and press "show help" just above the picture of the controls. I think the best site to practise heise controls if you're a beginner is cstimer.net. To get into the virtual cube mode, go into option -> timer -> entering times with -> virtual.

When you get more advanced, you can move onto qcube, qcube multiplyer, ksim and so on.

*Suggestions*
I don't plan on making many changes to this for the next few months as I have a lot of studying to do. If you guys have suggestions, I might consider implementing them in the summer. But until then, feel free to edit the ahk files if you'd like to make your own changes.


----------



## AndyK (Mar 30, 2016)

This is great, I love it. 

I'm still surprised at how programs like this aren't widely used. 

Well done!


----------

